# Google, farewell.



## Bettatail

been using google for years now, but...:angryfire

This is what I search today "annual rain water amazon",.
I was confused by the search results.

another search using bing give me what I want.


----------



## steven p

They have a nasty habit of leaving out KEY words in searches...


----------



## xmas_one

Try "annual rainfall Amazon." Be specific.


----------



## blink

xmas_one said:


> Try "annual rainfall Amazon." Be specific.


This.

rainfall or precipitation would be the terms to use to get what you want although google should be smart enough to figure it out just by seeing "annual" "rain" and "amazon".

But, that being said, often when the internet doesn't give you what you want you gotta get the ol thesaurus out or check your spelling/grammar.


----------



## bud29

Anyone visited the site bigiton.com? You basically make 5 searches and pick which results you like best.....then it tells you which search engine suits you better. It is pretty easy to know which is bing and which is google, because nearly all of the bing results have a bunch of pictures with them.


----------



## Slingo

Hey don't forget you can get paid (kinda) using bing for searches. I've redeemed around $25 worth of points the last year for amazon gift codes. They have other rewards too. Not bad for just searching the web. 


http://www.bing.com/explore/rewards


----------



## samee

googles been actin weird recently. I enter search words and it searches similar but past words I already searched. I have to do it again to continue. Its weird.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

I concur, google doin funny stuff.. its gettin too smart


----------



## mach_six

I wonder if this is the reason why my fellow IT co-workers can never find the answer to errors on their own.

I enter the error message exactly and never failed to find what I was looking for and wondering what do they type...

IME, Google still provides the best matchines for what I search for.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

mach_six said:


> I wonder if this is the reason why my fellow IT co-workers can never find the answer to errors on their own.
> 
> I enter the error message exactly and never failed to find what I was looking for and wondering what do they type...
> 
> IME, Google still provides the best matchines for what I search for.


why are IT coworkers looking for solutions on google?
if google provides the answer, this pretty much negates your job correct?


----------



## mach_six

HD Blazingwolf said:


> why are IT coworkers looking for solutions on google?
> if google provides the answer, this pretty much negates your job correct?


If you put it that way then pretty much any profession is at risk.

I can find how-to or whatever to fix my car but as easy it may be for me, the majority will not feel competent in performing it. I perform simple maintanence but some things that I know or feel unconfortable I bring to a mechanic because I need my car to go to work. 

Same thing applies here, the majority of people out there have no inclination to do it themselves. If they were, would we have so many services or business to cater to that need?

In our case, depending on the issue, the user may not have the access right to fix it most of the time. Application support is one of my duty because I work on deploying it to the desktop environment. We do upgrades every few years on software so it isn't unreasonable to search for the answer but it is unreasonable to not attempt to try it find it yourself especially being paid to provide the support.


----------



## GeToChKn

I did your two search on google and bing and the only reason bing gave any better results is because if you look, it omits the word water from your search and searches for "annual rain amazon", if you click to only search for "annual rain water amazon", you get results similar to google.

Asking annual rainfall amazon on either one would have given you millions of answer. If you're looking for rainfall, type rainfall, not rain water, then you get a bunch of people named rainwater in the results.

This isn't the fault of google, you just didn't ask the right question, it's not a mind reader.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

I can tell u google negates my job more than it used to.
Im okay with that. I applaud anyone with the courage, or ability to read an article and perform a task,
However i dont ask google to perform my job function for me

But yes in any field it does have its positives


----------



## scapegoat

HD Blazingwolf said:


> why are IT coworkers looking for solutions on google?
> if google provides the answer, this pretty much negates your job correct?


no. google may provide an answer, such as how to retrieve and loop through a json object. But implementing it, or even understanding what you're looking at, is not necessarily as easy or straight forward as copy and paste.

if it was as easy as just googling the answer, anyone could do it. but it isnt.


----------



## spidangular

Bing blows google maps out of the water. Instead of the top down satellite google has, Bing going gives a birds eye view from several different angles. you can really see everything like from the perspective of a bird, not limited to that of a passenger as in google Street View. And you can rotate the angle from which you view the same point. Never question what am intersection may look like again. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captivate05

scapegoat said:


> no. google may provide an answer, such as how to retrieve and loop through a json object. But implementing it, or even understanding what you're looking at, is not necessarily as easy or straight forward as copy and paste.
> 
> if it was as easy as just googling the answer, anyone could do it. but it isnt.


+1

My husband was an IT tech, and if he doesn't know how to fix the problem, he finds a way. He understands what he's looking at and can make educated guesses, quantum leaps even, on how to proceed with it.

I, on the other hand, might as well be looking at ancient Egyptian hieroglyphs. I can't fathom it. That might be because I don't give a hoot about it and I don't designate any brain space to learn it. I use it up on my own job.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

Captivate05 said:


> +1
> 
> That might be because I don't give a hoot about it and I don't designate any brain space to learn it. I use it up on my own job.


You just nailed it!
Its because most people dont care to learn it. Google will tell you how to solve almost any problem, given enough research time. What counts is how hard/ how much time someone wants to invest into learning the processes neccessary to complete the given problem.

Every job is at stake to the internet dont be fooled. Its why every job should focus on customer service at this point, thats what the internet doesnt have at this point.
Do your job well, with a smile on your face, and be courteous to those you are working with and you thrive, not and you fail, this is the decline of many recent businesses. Its the reason we kick our competitors butts in town even thoug we have a smaller workforce in a. less frequented location


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Reading this thread it makes me think you people automatically assume everything you're reading is accurate. I've done some searches on certain things and some of the answers are downright dangerous they are so wrong.

Some of the things I've seen although they will get you there aren't the right way and aren't repeatable. (generally)

Am I missing something? Google has never shown me where the answers where but hasn't told me how to do a darn thing.


----------



## GeToChKn

GraphicGr8s said:


> Reading this thread it makes me think you people automatically assume everything you're reading is accurate. I've done some searches on certain things and some of the answers are downright dangerous they are so wrong.
> 
> Some of the things I've seen although they will get you there aren't the right way and aren't repeatable. (generally)
> 
> Am I missing something? Google has never shown me where the answers where but hasn't told me how to do a darn thing.


This. I see stupid things people post on facebook and share and they don't even look it up, it just passed along. 20seconds online shows the post is only repeated on conspiracy websites and sites full of nuts, and then you find it debunked way down, but people don't do that, they just repost things like coke is made horse pee or all government leaders are really aliens from the Drako nebula.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

GeToChKn said:


> This. I see stupid things people post on facebook and share and they don't even look it up, it just passed along. 20seconds online shows the post is only repeated on conspiracy websites and sites full of nuts, and then you find it debunked way down, but people don't do that, they just repost things like coke is made horse pee or *all government leaders are really aliens from the Drako nebula.*


Everyone knows they're from the Scorpius Nebula. Draco is so 2000
State leaders are from Camelopardalis Nebula.
No one is from the Draco.

Coke is not horse pee. It's shrimp excrement.


----------



## DavidN

Thing about Google is that different people will get different answers. The search results a biased to be 'more relevant' to you based on their knowledge of your use of any of their 60+ products. This isn't conspiracy theory; just read their terms & conditions and privacy statements.


----------



## Smitty06

spidangular said:


> Bing blows google maps out of the water. Instead of the top down satellite google has, Bing going gives a birds eye view from several different angles. you can really see everything like from the perspective of a bird, not limited to that of a passenger as in google Street View. And you can rotate the angle from which you view the same point. Never question what am intersection may look like again.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


That is just like google's street view, and if you know even slightly the area around you then it is not hard to know what intersection you are looking at.


----------



## bluestems

I've started using bing for all my searches now. Just like it better.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like the layout of google better, but the search results of bing better.


----------



## DarkCobra

Not too surprising that Bing might be slightly better in some cases, as it's pretty much been proven that Microsoft uses and combines search statistics from other search engines, including Google, as a basis for Bing. Which is cheating in a way, using data that others have developed without credit or compensation.

Heck, in a day I could write a fairly competent search engine if I did that.

I stick with Google.


----------

